

MIT study says biofuels not necessarily green - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/05/12/mit-study-says-biofuels-not-necessarily-green/

======
rbranson
Uh, I know sometimes a study is needed to actually bring something to
scientific standards, but isn't this sort of thing just obvious? This is what
the energy business is all about, creating more output than input.

------
hirenj
I'm pretty sure the processing step of the biomass they're using for the
modelling in this paper is not exactly the most recent. Sadly, our techno-
economic modelling guy is out of the country at the moment, so I can't ask him
what he thinks of this model. Still lots of problems to overcome, but I don't
think this model captures them well..

